# to change a friend



## Joanana

Hello,
I'd like to translate this proverb into Dutch: Be slow in choosing a friend, be slower in changing him. 
At first I thougt it meant you shouldn't dump one friend for another, but then it occurred to me that it could mean you should't want to change his personality. 
What is most likely accordong to you?
Thank you for helping me out!


----------



## eno2

Kies een vriend behoedzaam, verander hem nog behoedzamer.
Kies een vriend behoedzaam, verander nog behoedzamer.

The first makes much more sense to me than the second.


----------



## ThomasK

A varation: Sluit niet te snel vriendschap, en verbreek ook niet (evenmin) te snel de vriendschasbanden (sluit ze niet te snel af - in order to keep the parallellism?)



eno2 said:


> Kies een vriend behoedzaam, verander hem nog behoedzamer.
> 
> Could be both. To me the first makes most sense.


I would not use the first, because you might be inciting the person to change the person, not just change the friendly relations... ;-)


----------



## Joanana

Thank you so much. I came up with this: 
Neem de tijd om een vriend te kiezen, en nog meer tijd om hem te behouden.

Because to me the first option (to not dump a friend too easily) makes more sense as well. I very much like the word 'behoedzaam', I'll ponder over that a bit...

(Ik weet eigenlijk niet wat de voertaal op dit forum is?)


----------



## eno2

Joanana said:


> Neem de tijd om een vriend te kiezen, en nog meer tijd om hem te behouden.



The best...


> (Ik weet eigenlijk niet wat de voertaal op dit forum is?)


Unspecified.
Zolang het maar naar of vanuit of over Nederlands gaat.


----------



## ThomasK

Joanana said:


> Thank you so much. I came up with this:
> Neem de tijd om een vriend te kiezen, en nog meer tijd om hem te behouden.
> 
> Because to me the first option (to not dump a friend too easily) makes more sense as well. I very much like the word 'behoedzaam', I'll ponder over that a bit...


Je behoudt zo alvast het parallellisme veel meer, dat is zeker...


----------

